

Ask HN: How does saved submisisons work? - avinassh

I don&#x27;t understand how this feature works. I searched and found that all the threads upvoted by me goes into saved submissions, but I tried, it does not seem to work that way.<p>I upvoted from front page or the submission page, but no difference<p>Can anyone tell me how does this work and how do I save submissions?
======
avinassh
Okay, couldn't find any proper info. So installed Pocket chrome extension and
saving them.

